

Rightwing Lobby Has 'Broken' the Hugo Awards -George RR Martin - damian2000
http://www.alternet.org/culture/george-rr-martin-says-rightwing-lobby-has-broken-science-fictions-hugo-awards

======
smt88
For anyone who, like me, didn't understand the background here:

"Sad Puppies" and "Rabid Puppies" are movements to drown out the perceived
progressive bias of the Hugo Awards. These various Puppies believe that the
awards had come to only recognize sci-fi that had veiled messages of racial
tolerance (or was, generally, in that vein).

GRRM is upset about the Puppies' effect on the awards because these movements
were large enough to completely change the slate of nominees.

There have been grassroots efforts to sway the awards in the past, but GRRM's
point is that they haven't been so completely successful.

